# .357 MAXIMUM Rifle - 5 shot group @ 100 yards



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Details on the rifle??


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Well of course, it's an awesome easy to get along with caliber. Details man we want details. :lol:


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Either an Encore or, perhaps, a Contender. With a 20 or 22" barrel ... how am I doing? If it's an Encore, you can run the pressures up to 54,000 psi safely ... check out Mike Bellm or David White for details. David got 2700 FPS with the 140 gr FTX bullet. Very nice looking group ... now let's see what it does at 200 and 300 yards.


----------



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are the details:
~TC Encore PRO Hunter Frame
~Entire gun was ordered & built from "Bullberry Barrel Works"......they specialize in Thompson Center Projects/Builds
~Barrel = 24.5" Heavy Varmint Taper.........1:16 Twist Rate. This is the best twist rate to shoot both 158 grain or 180 grain. If shooting only 180 grain bullets, then a 1:14 twist rate would be best. Currently, I'm shooting 158 grain Hornady XTP-FP but have not taken any animals yet. 
~Fore-end is on Bullberry's "Hanger Bar" system which is a way to semi float the barrel on a TC platform. This technique is something they pioneered.
~Stock & fore-end are custom woodwork by Bullberry
~Trigger adjusted to 2.5 lbs by Bullberry

My bench shooting range only goes to 100 yards (Island Lake). But from my research, .357 Max is an honest 200 yard rifle. Reasons I got this gun - I HATE recoil and this gun is relatively light compared to my old slug gun. It's very flat shooting with similar ballistics to the classic 30/30. Extremely accurate round. Easy to re-load, although I don't yet do that myself, I hire it out. Brass and bullets are easy to find on-line.


----------



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice shooter ya got there. The 357MAX with 180 grain cast bullet will solidly anchor a buck a little beyond 200 if you use a B-plex style scope and know the trajectory very very well. I KNOW IT FOR A FACT. Cheers to a fine S. MI deer whackin cartridge.


----------



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> Nice shooter ya got there. The 357MAX with 180 grain cast bullet will solidly anchor a buck a little beyond 200 if you use a B-plex style scope and know the trajectory very very well. I KNOW IT FOR A FACT. Cheers to a fine S. MI deer whackin cartridge.


Based on your call name, tell us about your experience with the .357 Max and details on your rifle(s)......loads...etc.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd be delighted to find the funds and such a smithy to ream out my 77/ .357 Mag. ...

http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=172


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Waif said:


> I'd be delighted to find the funds and such a smithy to ream out my 77/ .357 Mag. ...
> 
> http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=172


I would love for a major manufacturer to make a slick little bolt gun in .357 Max!! Ruger would be a natural. Would love to see the factory ammo resurected too!! The max makes a great lower recoiling option for women and kids looking for a solid 200yd deer rifle for restricted states like MI, IN, and OH. While they are at it, might as well stretch the case to 1.8" too!!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Hot Spot said:


> Based on your call name, tell us about your experience with the .357 Max and details on your rifle(s)......loads...etc.


180 grain homecast gaschecked bulllets of varying designs over stiff charges of either Vhitvouri N120, REL 7 or Alliant MP300 with REM7.5 primers. I will not get specific as each rifle/gun/throat/barrel is different and what may be safe in one may be over the top on the next. I have Encore customs from MGM and H&R's on hand as of this moment. The 357MAX has never failed to bring home the bacon in the last decade+ for me regardless of platform or barrel length. It has been my primary deer getter in pistol and now rifle form long enough that I have full faith in it.


----------



## coyote wacker (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's a 5 shot group with my T-C Encore
Mike Belim 357 Maximum 18" no taper 1" 1-14" twist
Bushnell el-cheep-o Banner 4-12 scope
Cutting Edge Bullets 357 140 gr. top 2 bands turned down to .348"
Lil'Gun powder a very maximum charge
Remington 7 1/2 primer
2645 FPS average +or- 12 FPS at 15'










Here's the Encore......










Top of picture you can see loaded with a CEB turned down to a OAL of 2.175" , very heavy crimp
Bottom bullet is how they come from CEB, above it you can see one that I turned down










I let my cousin use the gun for rifle season, she never had one of the buck she wanted to harvest walk in front of her. I took it in the field for the late anterless season, but never saw a doe without fawns to pull the trigger on. So this season it when untested on deer.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't wait to get my Encore MGM 357 max barrel.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome


----------

